# found em on blackwater (speck trout)



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

Last time I went (monday) went down to the mouth, only caught small ones. went back today and went up river. glad I did. I found the bigger trout up there. caught and released prob two limits worth of keepers and a grunch of 14 1/2". no reds came to the boat, however I think I may had a couple red bites that came off. 

Ok heres the location.........from the upper end of the MWR facility to the mouth of grand bayou. the're not real thick.... just fan cast from shallow to deep till you get in em. you'll catch four or five then they'll move. they seemed to like the white better than any other color.

well dont ya'll get in there and wear em out before I get back.....

Basnbud


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks for the tips. Its always nice to have a starting point!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank you! was wondering where they went


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Did you get any Stripers in there? Guy last week said he caught some in the Bayou. 

NJD


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

no stripers....but like I said...we had a few good ones pull off and my buddy had his line broke on something. coulda been a stripe or red.

Basnbud


----------



## jacks (Nov 11, 2010)

Around what time of day sunrise sun set mid day? first time doing winter fishing in these bays.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

it was in the morning. I think we started about 8 AM that day.


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

What is the MWR facility?


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

its the Navy dock on the right hand side going up river. you'll see tow-behind trailers and a swimming area there. mwr stands for moral,wellfare,and recreation.

Basnbud


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok, i know where you are talking about. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------

